# Hi everybody! Meet Nova.



## Supernova (Dec 18, 2015)

My name is Dan, I'm 23 and live in beautiful Colorado. I am very excited to raise my first kitty on my own. My mom found her and her brother in her backyard, abandoned. She tried to put food out for them, which they ate, in hopes maybe the momma cat would come around too. Unfortunately, it seems they were left to fend for themselves. She found a home for the boy, who was a super cute all-black fuzzball with an attitude. She was debating on what to do with little Nova, and I had been considering adopting a cat to help me with some emotional issues and anxiety. The timing was perfect! 

When she was first brought home, she was very small and thin. The two kittens were probably just a few weeks old at most. I'm not sure they would have made it more than a couple more days by themselves. We did a good job fattening Nova up, perhaps too good a job! She's about 5-6 months old now, and weighs 7 pounds. She's a little chubster but spends all day running up and down the hallway to my bedroom. Any time I leave, she runs after me. Any time I go to my room, she makes sure to beat me there. Her quick little footsteps on the hardwood floor kill me with cuteness every time. She thinks she's incredibly sneaky, and I often catch her peering around the door frame with one eye then running and hiding once she knows she's been spotted. 

She is definitely daddy's girl, loves to cuddle and she's always on my lap if I'm sitting (like right now, sleeping like a baby). She climbs up my arm and often rests along my shoulders, between my neck and the back of the chair. She likes to ride on my shoulder when we walk around the house. I've never met a kitty who loves to be held so much, but maybe that's a result of her circumstances and my inability to not cuddle her. She's crazy about food, and wakes me up first thing in the morning when she's hungry by pouncing on my head until I get up. 

I'm already so very attached to her. Unfortunately, I joined the site to get some medical advice which I'll post in the appropriate forum and maybe provide a link from here. Hopefully it's nothing serious and relatively normal stuff following a spay.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Dan and welcome to the forum! It sounds like you and Nova have an incredible bond. She is stunningly beautiful! I'll bet she helps with your anxiety. I can attest to pets being great for mental health issues. My three are so good for my depression. I sure hope Nova's health issues are nothing serious. She has found her way to an awesome home!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome, Dan. We love cat guys around here. Nova sounds like a character. She is gorgeous and a very lucky girl.


----------



## Supernova (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you both very much for the welcome! I've posted a lengthy description of what's going on with Nova here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/348874-high-fever-following-spay-vaccines.html

I will be taking her to get her ultrasound in an hour and a half. I'm very nervous.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful! Welcome to the forum and looking forward to hearing more stories about little Nova.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hoping pretty little Nova is feeling better this evening.


----------



## Supernova (Dec 18, 2015)

She is! She's a very happy kitty. I thought she deserved a new toy, so I picked up a catnip mouse that squeaks. The squeak is electronic and happens every time she touches it, so it's driving me crazy, but she loves it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Dan! Welcome! 
Nova is Adorable! Glad she's feeling better! 
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My dogs like that toy better than my cat...lol. I had to hide it at nighttime so I wouldn't be disturbed by the squeaking.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Nova is gorgeous and what a lovely relationship you have. Hope she is feeling better now


----------

